# M-T-G on People?



## MooseDragon (Jan 18, 2012)

Has anyone tried using M-T-G on their own hair and if so, how/how often was it applied and what were your results? Thanks.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

No I haven't LOL and with the feel of it, I don't think I'd want to


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

I wouldn't be so concerned with the feel so much as the smell.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I hear about this stuff posted all the time. I might have to buy some, it's stinky is it?


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

Smells like burnt gunpowder to me. I have not used it regularly but my BO swears by the stuff


----------



## BarrelRace4Life (Aug 15, 2010)

I'd be quite curious to know if it's ok for people! I use coconut oil already and its supposed to help with hair growth, but mtg works so well with my horse I might have to try!


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

I believe sulfur and paraffin oil are in it... which would explain the smell. And while they would be "okay" for human use, as most animal hair care products are, they will make most hair types a bit greasy and a bit smelly. I had an african american friend in college that used the stuff all the time. it was pretty icky!!


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

M-T-G - you've got to tell me! I am intrigued and bald (but bearded).

My mare has only a skimpy mane and I am tempted to hog it. 

What is M-T-G and why might one use the same stuff as I use on my horse??

Should I also eat grass?

B G

PS Only in the USA


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

They make a human version that I'm assuming doesn't smell like rancid bacon.

Sulu Hair


----------



## Scott7016 (Jan 2, 2012)

If you use it on your self, PLEASE PLEASE make a video of people's reaction as they pass you. :lol: Stinky is not a strong enough adj.:lol:

When we got our paint he had a little rain rot, and MTG did a great job for that......BUT that horse and all his tack still stink like rotten eggs. You can't wash the smell off your hands either. 
I have to say as dirty and stinky as he is, it has made his skin and hair anew. I can't wait till warmer weather to get him cleaned up. His pad will hit the garbage as well.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Sue , I watched the video

You did not tell me that I had to change sex as well.

The operations are painful and I have never worn dresses - even tho Scotsmen do.

But hair on the head - to run one fingers thru, to wash, to stroke, to comb 
Oh those were the days.........and long strands of jet black strands too.

But it all came out - so I shaved the rest off - never for it to reappear.

But I can have a luxuriant beard --- au natural.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Never used it on my hair, though I've heard that it can be used on people hair. I have used Shapley's Mane-and-Tail shampoo and conditioner on my hair and it helped it to grow longer and thicker...


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

If you don't want anyone to sit down next to you, go for it ;-) I HATE the smell of that stuff and like someone else said, I can wash my hands like 10 times and it STILL smells like it the next day!!

Careful with it though...it smells like bacon grease but it is not, it's a chemical and you need to keep an eye on how much you use/how often and what you unintentionally mix with it. I had something the vet had given me for an allergic reaction to a bug bite on my mare's back and although I hadn't used it in days, the residual stuff in her skin had a horrid reaction with the MTG and caused a really bad chemical burn on her skin :-(

All of her hair fell out and her black skin was burned off, exposing the pink skin underneath! That took weeks to heal and months for the hair to grow back...wouldn't want something like that on my head, that's for sure! ;-)


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Britt said:


> Never used it on my hair, though I've heard that it can be used on people hair. I have used Shapley's Mane-and-Tail shampoo and conditioner on my hair and it helped it to grow longer and thicker...


Now THIS stuff smells nice AND works well!


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Barry, Grass doesn't grow on busy streets.

I'll stick with coconut oil on my own hair. A faint smell of the tropics is easier to take.


----------



## MooseDragon (Jan 18, 2012)

Hmm... I knew it smelled bad, but nothing a quick wash wouldn't fix... Now I am even worried to buy it for my horse!  Thanks, you guys have been helpful. Mane-N-Tail is a shampoo and onditioner that I love to use, but I didn't notice any hair growth from it... Does coconut oil really work?


----------



## MooseDragon (Jan 18, 2012)

Britt said:


> Never used it on my hair, though I've heard that it can be used on people hair. I have used Shapley's Mane-and-Tail shampoo and conditioner on my hair and it helped it to grow longer and thicker...


And what did this stuff smell like? :lol:


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

MooseDragon said:


> And what did this stuff smell like? :lol:


 
Smells pretty good...

Of course, I still don't understand why everyone hates the smell of MTG... I love the way it smells... it smells like bacon to me and makes me hungry...


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I guess for me it's more the fact that I'm used to flowery smells in hair versus food items ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Barry Godden said:


> M-T-G - you've got to tell me! I am intrigued and bald (but bearded).
> 
> My mare has only a skimpy mane and I am tempted to hog it.
> 
> ...



My dad always says.."you can't have hair and brains both". 
He is semi bald, and I have hair past my waist...lol..oh well.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Smells like gunpowder or rancid eggs or bacon. Oh, I must run out & purchase a vat of it. Barry, chill, chicks dig guys with a shaved head, even guys with hair are shaving their heads doncha know?


----------



## BarrelRace4Life (Aug 15, 2010)

Scott7016 said:


> If you use it on your self, PLEASE PLEASE make a video of people's reaction as they pass you. :lol: Stinky is not a strong enough adj.:lol:
> 
> When we got our paint he had a little rain rot, and MTG did a great job for that......BUT that horse and all his tack still stink like rotten eggs. You can't wash the smell off your hands either.
> I have to say as dirty and stinky as he is, it has made his skin and hair anew. I can't wait till warmer weather to get him cleaned up. His pad will hit the garbage as well.


Use rubber gloves! Like the plain ones that come in big packs of them. theyre normally for like, labs and what not but they work wonders for mtg cause u don't get it on your hands and they don't wreak after! My parents are researchers for bio chem at a university so they just brought some home for me


----------



## dreamsunwind (Jan 15, 2012)

waresbear said:


> Smells like *gunpowder or rancid eggs or bacon. *Oh, I must run out & purchase a vat of it. Barry, chill, chicks dig guys with a shaved head, even guys with hair are shaving their heads doncha know?


I used it for the first time today, and I was prepared for the absolute worst after reading posts like this hahaha! I didn't think it was THAT bad, but it definitely smelled like bacon! I was glad I had some gloves 

EDIT: I used it on my horse, not me!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

dreamsunwind said:


> I used it for the first time today, and I was prepared for the absolute worst after reading posts like this hahaha! I didn't think it was THAT bad, but it definitely smelled like bacon! I was glad I had some gloves
> 
> EDIT: I used it on my horse, not me!


The first day it smells like barbeque. It's the second day (and on after) that it stinks like sulpher. Let us know what you think tomorrow. :lol:


----------



## dreamsunwind (Jan 15, 2012)

trailhorserider said:


> The first day it smells like barbeque. It's the second day (and on after) that it stinks like sulpher. Let us know what you think tomorrow. :lol:


Hehehe, all though I wouldn't call it delicious by any means, it's certainly not the WORST smelling thing at the barn


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

haha i LOVE the smell of MTG smells like some darn good bacon to me and makes me hungry lol


----------



## goingnowhere1 (Jan 22, 2012)

Scott7016 said:


> :lol: Stinky is not a strong enough adj.:lol:


I definitely agree and don't forget that it's super greasy too!


----------

